# Fehler-Seite anzeigen



## Cusco (12. April 2006)

Hi,

ich möchte eine Fehlerseite einbinden, wenn z.B. die eingegebene URL nicht stimmt soll die Fehlerseite erscheinen um z.B. auf die Hauptseite weiter zu leiten. Meine Therorie war die das ich nur eine 403/4.html raufladen  bräuche, dem ist aber leider nicht so. Oder ist dazu was Nötig wie PHP, Apache und den ganzen Krämpel, denn das Unterstützt das T-Online Starter Paket so viel ich weiss nicht. 

Was muss ich also Anstellen damit es eine Fehlerseite gibt?


----------



## Gumbo (12. April 2006)

Prüfe mal, ob der dein Anbieter die „.htaccess“-Konfigurationsdateien erlaubt – falls es überhaupt ein Apache-Webserver ist. Falls sie erlaubt sind, könntest du die Fehlerseiten mithilfe der „ErrorDocument“-Direktive für die jeweiligen Statuscodes bestimmen.


----------



## Cusco (12. April 2006)

Gumbo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Prüfe mal, ob der dein Anbieter die „.htaccess“-Konfigurationsdateien erlaubt – falls es überhaupt ein Apache-Webserver ist. Falls sie erlaubt sind, könntest du die Fehlerseiten mithilfe der „ErrorDocument“-Direktive für die jeweiligen Statuscodes bestimmen.



Nein ist ein Server der Biligsten Sorte, keine Apache, kein PHP nix, sonst würde T-Online Damit werben, PHP und Datenbanken gehen erst ab dem Teuersten Angebot für 20Euro im Monat, meins kostet 5,-Euro, Apache glaub ich erst beim Nächsten Angebot für 10Euro im Monat.


----------



## Gumbo (12. April 2006)

Hast du es denn wenigstens mal ausprobiert?


----------



## Flex (12. April 2006)

Webspace ohne Webserver wäre ja mal sehr interessant 

Aber mich würde mal interessieren, was für ein Abzieherpaket du dir da angelacht hast, wo es doch soviele günstige Anbieter gibt, die schon bei 5€ ein sehr gutes Paket inkl. Allem was man braucht anbieten...


----------



## Cusco (12. April 2006)

Gumbo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hast du es denn wenigstens mal ausprobiert?



Wie soll ich das denn Ausprobieren? Ich kann mir nix aus den Rippen schneiden 

Ich habe mal bei der Leistungübersicht geschaut, da steht nirgens was von apache, nicht mal bei der Teuersten Art mit PHP usw. Wäre also möglich das das Unterstützt wird, und t-online es nicht für nötig hält extra aufzuführen.



			
				Flex hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Webspace ohne Webserver wäre ja mal sehr interessant
> 
> Aber mich würde mal interessieren, was für ein Abzieherpaket du dir da angelacht hast, wo es doch soviele günstige Anbieter gibt, die schon bei 5€ ein sehr gutes Paket inkl. Allem was man braucht anbieten...



T-Online, ich weiss das es viel günstigere Anbieter gibt aber ich scheue einen Serverumzug, in der Angst meine Adressen zu verlieren, die sich gut eingelebt haben, so das ich durch Werbung viel mehr einnehme als die Page kostet, ich würde höchstens auf die nächste Stufe bei T-Online updaten.


----------



## franz007 (13. April 2006)

> Ich habe mal bei der Leistungübersicht geschaut, da steht nirgens was von apache,



Apache ist der Webserver auf dem deine Seite läuft und das steht sogut wie nie dabei, was gumbo meinte war du sollst einfach einmal eine .htaccess Datei erstellen (Anleitungen gibt es bei  ) und hochladen und  schauen ob es funktioniert.

Bei 1&1 gibt es für 5 € im Monat: php, mysql, 2 Inklusivdomains, 250 mb Webspace, Mailadressen usw. schau dich mal um, die Adressenmitnahme dürfte eigetlich kein Problem sein, du kannst ja mal schauen wer bei http://www.nic.at oder http://www.denic.de als Besitzer eingetragen ist.


----------



## franz007 (13. April 2006)

So hier ist meine .htaccess


```
ErrorDocument 404 /error/error404.htm
ErrorDocument 401 /error/error401.htm
```

Das Prinzip dürfte klar sein. 

Einfach in eine Textdatei kopieren, den Pfad und Dateinnamen anpassen, und unter dem Namen ".htaccess" abspeichern.

Dann ins root Verzeichnisses deines Webspaces mit den Angegebenen Fehlerseiten hochladen und testen.


----------



## Cusco (13. April 2006)

franzspam hat gesagt.:
			
		

> So hier ist meine .htaccess
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



ich kann die .htaccess nicht mal auf den Server laden 
Muss die Genau ".htaccess" heißen?


----------



## franz007 (13. April 2006)

Ja, die muss genau so heißen, wieso kannst du sie nicht hochladen Ist schon eine dort? Hast du probleme beim Erstellen? Was kommt für eine Fehlermeldung?


----------



## Gumbo (13. April 2006)

Der Standardname einer Konfigurationsdatei des so genannten Per-directory-Kontexts lautet „.htaccess“. Er kann aber auch ganz anders heißen.


----------



## Cusco (13. April 2006)

franzspam hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ja, die muss genau so heißen, wieso kannst du sie nicht hochladen Ist schon eine dort? Hast du probleme beim Erstellen? Was kommt für eine Fehlermeldung?



Wegen der Meldung probier ich das nochmal mit Fusion 9 hochzuladen, es ist aber ein Unterverzeichnis auf dem eine Subdomain zeigt, liegs vielleicht auch daran?

Mit SmartFTP kommt die Meldung das er die Datei nicht finden kann oder so, Windows XP war übrigens der Meinung das ich sie nicht in .htaccess umbenennen kann weil der Dateiname fehlt, das habe ich dann aber mit dem Amiga-Emulator WinUAE bewerkstellig.
Vielleicht meint Windows jetzt das das keine gültige Datei ist 

Meldung "Error sending the file C:\Programme\NetObjects\NetObjects Fusion 9.0\User Sites\Altdeutschland\Error\.htaccess to the server"

Hmm ich versuch es mal mit Vernüftigen Namen und benenne Sie dann auf den Server um. Ne klappt auch nicht:


```
200 NOOP command successful
    Remote file exist check: 'h.htaccess'.
    SIZE h.htaccess
550 h.htaccess: No such file or directory
    PASV
227 Entering Passive Mode (...).
    Opening data connection to .... Port: ...
    STOR h.htaccess
550 h.htaccess: Forbidden filename
    PASV
227 Entering Passive Mode (...).
    Opening data connection to ... Port: ...
    LIST -aL
150 Opening ASCII mode data connection for file list
    1552 bytes transferred. (19,4 KB/s) (78 ms)
226 Transfer complete.
    Transfer failed.
```


----------

